

Why I switched back - confessions of a former OS X user - kunai
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/why-i-switched-back-confessions-of-a-former-mac-user/

======
yulaow
Just a thing for "Apple is now engaged in some of the practices Microsoft has
been accused of. For whatever reason, the European Union doesn't like
Microsoft."

Is not that Eu doesn't like Microsoft. It doesn't like monopolists. Microsoft
has a monopoly on personal computer market with windows. Apple has not a
monopoly in personal computer market nor in smartphones market.

And I hope you didn't chose Windows8 if you don't like the convergence of os_x
and ios 'cause w8 is far more mobile oriented that os_x. If you came back to
linux then welcome back.

------
gregmorton
Again one out of thousands of : I switched back from (microsoft, apple, linux)
to (microsoft, apple, linux). So boring.

